
Boeing warns it may stop 737 Max production - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-49108807
======
nemetroid
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20520530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20520530)

------
plasma
Is there any voice unconnected to Boeing, that has authority and the pilot and
passenger interests at heart on this matter?

Is the FAA and other industries unmoved by the company’s financial woes (as
they shouldn’t), or is there pressure on these industries to let the broken
plane back into circulation?

The press I’ve read from Boeing and their leaks on the matter don’t inspire
confidence or trust; and I worry they have compromised the industries that are
supposed to look after us.

------
me_me_me
Warns who exactly? I don't really see any airline passenger be saddened but
the fact they will not be flying 737 MAX (or rebrands).

~~~
chrisseaton
> Warns who exactly?

Investors, suppliers (and suppliers of suppliers, etc), employees,
contractors, buyers, integrators, maintenance companies, etc. All people who'd
need to know that they are possibly shutting down production.

------
retrac98
Good?

------
luigi23
I would only believe in Boeing's good intentions when:

\- they were completely honest about issues and improvements

\- open(like OSS) process of creating 'new' model

Then they could name it 738, 737Super, whatever. They can't scrap this
project, but they can make it clear, for the benefit of passengers and
company.

